# Whole Dog Journal- Approved Dry Dog Foods 2014 list



## simba11 (Nov 20, 2014)

Addiction Foods
Ainstworth Pet Nutrition (Back to Basics)
Annamaet
Artemis
Bench & Field
Blue Buffalo
Boreal
Burns
Canidae
Canine Caviar
Carna4
Castor & Pollux
Central Garden & Pet (Active Care, Advanced Pet Diets, AvoDerm, Pinnacle)
Champion Pet Foods (Arcana, Orijen)
Diamond (Chicken Soup, Preium Edge, Professional, Taste of the Wild)
Dogswell
Dr. Gary's Best Breed
Dr. Tim's Pet Food
Drs. Foster & Smith
Evanger's
Firstmate
Fromm Family Foods
Grandma Mae's
Great Life
Halo
Hill's (Ideal Balance)
Hi-Tek (Hi-Tek Naturals, Leonard Powell Signature, Life4K9)
Horizon
Kent Nutrition
Lotus
Merrick
Midwestern Pet Foods, Inc. (Earthborn Holistic)
Mulligan Stew
Natura
Nature's Select
Natural Balance
Nature's Variety
Newman's Own
Nutro Ultra
Ohio Pet Foods (Blackwood)
Oven-baked Tradition
Party Animal
Performance Pet (Spring Naturals)
Petcurean
PetGuard
Pets Global (Zignature)
Pet Valu (Performatrin Ultra)
Precise (Precise Holistic Complete)
Pyramid (Tuscan Natural)
Smartpak Canine
Three Dog Bakery (Bake to Nature)
Solid Gold
Tuffy's Pet Foods (Natural Planet, Nutrisource)
Verus Pet Foods
Vets Choice
Viand
Wellpet (Holistic Select, Wellness)


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks, Im going to share this on FB.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. For those whose vets push Science Diet from Hills, notice that WDJ only recommends one variety of Hills and that is Ideal Balance.


----------

